
Google Kills the Goo.gl URL Shortener - onewhonknocks
https://9to5google.com/2019/04/01/google-spring-cleaning-death-inbox-allo/
======
redwards510
I was going to say "How dare they break stuff!" but FTA:

>existing links for goo.gl will continue to work indefinitely, but new ones
can’t be created.

So... ok.

